# المنتدى منتدى البوكسات الأصلية والبرامج المحمية .:: Original Boxes ::. قسم أرشيف البوكسات ( Archive Boxs) قسم SmartSamBox تحديثات :  SmartSambox V0369 Added Support I9150/S7270/S7272 Unlock/Imei Repair/Read/Write EFS..

## mohamed73

_SmartSambox V0369 Added Support I9150/S7270/S7272 Unlock/Imei Repair/Read/Write EFS.._   *SmartSambox - Multi Flashing & unlocking Service tool for Samsung Phones.*    *What's New - Added Support* *- Multi Flashing & unlocking** -Unique tool In the world*  *+ GT-I9080  - Read Code/Direct Unlock/Flashing/*Imei Repiar/Read/Write EFS - Multi Flashing & unlocking - Unique + GT-I9080L  -* *Read Code/Direct Unlock/Flashing/*Imei Repiar/Read/Write EFS - Multi Flashing & unlocking -* *Unique**
+ GT-I9150  -* *Read Code/Direct Unlock/Flashing/*Imei Repiar/Read/Write EFS - Multi Flashing & unlocking -* *Unique* *+ GT-I9152  -* *Read Code/Direct Unlock/Flashing/*Imei Repiar/Read/Write EFS - Multi Flashing & unlocking -* *Unique + GT-S7270  -* *Read Code/Direct Unlock/Flashing/*Imei Repiar/Read/Write EFS - Multi Flashing & unlocking -* *Unique**
+ GT-S7270L  -* *Read Code/Direct Unlock/Flashing/*Imei Repiar/Read/Write EFS - Multi Flashing & unlocking -* *Unique* *+ GT-S7272  -* *Read Code/Direct Unlock/Flashing/*Imei Repiar/Read/Write EFS - Multi Flashing & unlocking -* *Unique * *+ GT-S7272T  -* *Read Code/Direct Unlock/Flashing/*Imei Repiar/Read/Write EFS - Multi Flashing & unlocking -* *Unique*  *Smartsambox V0369 avaible in Support Area For download  
Direct Download  
 الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ]*    What is Multi Flashing/ Unlocking *الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ] * ** * Best Regards Smartsambox*

----------

